# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 13.02 Released [21/1/2018]

## mohamed73

Biggest ever All in One Android Tool  With Basic to Advance Functions Present and Next Generation Tool   *Update # 26*  *What is New ?* *OPPO* *Added Oppo Direct Unlock [ADB Method - Without Root ]*  *Oppo A33**Oppo A33F**Oppo A37**Oppo A57**Oppo F1**Oppo F1+ (Plus)**Oppo F1S**Oppo FIND5**Oppo Joy**Oppo R5**Oppo S7**Oppo Universal Method**Oppo Generic Method* *Added Oppo Qualcomm IMEI Repair  --  Added ZTE Imperial Max Z963U with the Following Support *  *Reset FRP**Format FS**Read Flash**Write Flash**Wipe/Backup/Restore Security* *
--  Added Coolpad 3622A with the Following Support*  *Reset FRP**Format FS**Direct Unlock**Repair IMEI**Wipe/Backup/Restore Security* **  *Improved ZTE FTM IMEI Repair**Fixed ZTE FRP Reset**Fixed ZTE Flasher**Fixed MTK Flasher* * Fixed PC ID Change issue*  *WARNING : IMEI      Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended  to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this      Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by      using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.   D o w n l o a d L i n k  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *    -: Official Website :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

*ZTE Write Firmware *     *Server is back, You can download any ZTE Firmware from server Right now.*

----------

